
Windows 10 will keep spying on you no matter how hard you try to stop it - 2a0c40
http://bgr.com/2016/02/10/windows-10-spying-investigation/
======
jmnicolas
It never ceases to amaze me at how hard Microsoft is trying to shoot its foot
with this spying (even backporting it to Win 7 and 8).

On one hand they made tremendous progress in stability, openness to the point
I would have trusted them with my personal IT but on the other hand they just
waste their efforts with this spying.

------
herbst
Just dont use it. Its like we discuss the usefulness the of LOVE virus over
and over again. When you install it, whatever the original use case would be,
you get spied on. As simple as that.

------
thecatspaw
> The most damning aspect of the entire investigation is the fact that
> Microsoft is lying to us when it gives us the ability to turn certain
> tracking features off.

this should be illegal, and probably is.

------
mchahn
I finally managed to wean myself from windows a year ago and switch to linux
exclusively. I do have trouble speaking badly about windows though. For many
years it provided a tool that I couldn't replicate in Macs and Linux no matter
how much I tried. It will forever hold a place in my heart (and I almost mean
that).

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11056063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11056063)

~~~
brudgers
related: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/when-it-comes-to-
windows-10-pri...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/when-it-comes-to-
windows-10-privacy-dont-trust-amateur-analysts/)

